

Telepresence bots offer remote tours of robotics show - deviceguru
http://linuxgizmos.com/telepresence-bots-offer-remote-tours-of-robotics-show/

======
wheeler69
A sign up link can be found here:
[https://www.suitabletech.com/events/robobusiness-2013/](https://www.suitabletech.com/events/robobusiness-2013/)

